# Hope it's appropriate - ROTP Applicant for Infantry O



## darkskypoet (12 Feb 2005)

I have my interview and Medical on Wed, and as I have Pilots licenses from Cadets, etc. I was advised to try for Pilot, and NAV. I am wanting Intelligence eventually, and was told 4 years in Combat Arms, or another Op Trade first.  Infantry is Number 3 as I honestly expect I'll have a shot at it, as well as being a career I would welcome. I was told there were 60 openings, but after reading some of the posts here, it turns out Recruiting may fib about that. Anyone have some insight on Openings for Inf? Also, any recommendations for the Interview. Thanks. Hope to Join the ranks of some of some very fine men and women in the near future. Also, I was told I scored very well on the CFAT does that hold much weight?


----------



## DrSize (12 Feb 2005)

I think the 60 is for DEO.....I was selected at the last selection board but could not accept the offer because my medical was still pending.  I don't think they filled all the slots though because I may still have an offer before year end (mar 31)


----------



## darkskypoet (12 Feb 2005)

For ROTP, I decided to try for Junior enrollment as i have been out of school for 5 years, and my Highschool had a very under average Math Program. Now that really doesn't matter for the Degree I want, But I figure offering them the extra year to make me into what they want may be beneficial, also, I know I can excel in a good environment, I graduated with honours barely) in anything but. So on the ROTP forms I had to give 6 MOCs, they ranged from Pilot and NAV to INF and ARM. I have always wanted to be in the CF, and as I have straightened my life out, my MOC doesn't seem to truly matter to me as much as having the opportunity to perform. It may sound dumb, but I am a firm believer in standing up for what I believe in. Canada needs a better military. How can I call for one repeatedly without standing up and stepping forward. Again, the hope is that they decide I am worthy, and that I am not signing on to a disappearing institution. Now that our deficit has been slain, I believe we need to recreate ourselves militarily, and find the leaders that dare to dream once more. 

What is a large sparsely populated nation with no teeth to defend it's vaunted charter, ideals, and freedom?  Nothing more then a footnote in history of could have been.


----------



## Chags (16 Feb 2005)

I'll tell you one thing.  The fact that Infantry is anywhere on your "Top 6", it will automatically become your #1.  If that is what you want then when the Recruiting Officer asks you if you like camping..  Say YES!  

Thats how the suckered me into it..  that being said.. that was 10 years ago, and I loved my job since the day I got in!


----------



## NCRCrow (16 Feb 2005)

U want to go from Pilot/Nav to Intelligence Officer eventually!!!  

Get your head checked!!!

Just screw up, fail some courses and INT O it is.

Weird!


----------



## copecowboy (17 Feb 2005)

Chags said:
			
		

> I'll tell you one thing.   The fact that Infantry is anywhere on your "Top 6", it will automatically become your #1.   If that is what you want then when the Recruiting Officer asks you if you like camping..   Say YES!
> 
> Thats how the suckered me into it..   that being said.. that was 10 years ago, and I loved my job since the day I got in!




Infantry was my number 1 but I didnt get it, I was waiting 5 months to get in to infantry, so one day I called them and added another trade to my list(Infantry was the only one I had) the next day i got a call saying I had a job(and it wasnt infantry!)


----------



## tree hugger (21 Feb 2005)

OK, I'll bite!  What trade did you add?


----------

